# PSG - Chelsea: 17 Febbraio 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky Sport



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ritorna la Champions League, con gli ottavi di finale. Il big match è sicuramente quello tra Paris Saint Germain e Chelsea. Si gioca Martedì 17 Febbraio alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Parco dei Principi di Parigi.

I francesi arrancano in campionato mentre il Chelsea, dopo una partenza sprint, sembra leggermente in calo.

E' la partita di andata, il ritorno è un programma l'11 Marzo a Londra. 


Dove vedere PSG - Chelsea in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e in streaming sul servizio online dell'emittente satellitare.


A seguire, tutte le notizie, le formazioni e le informazioni su PSG - Chelsea.


----------



## Milo (16 Febbraio 2015)

vittoria facile dei blues?


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Qualcuno sa quanto costa comprare la partita su sky online e se fosse possibile?


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa quanto costa comprare la partita su sky online e se fosse possibile?



Costa 10 euro. Cifra fuori dal mondo.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo per Ibra


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tifo per Ibra



anch'io


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ma sempre le stesse partite? Psg-Chelsea , Shalke-Real....


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2015)

Purtroppo Mou non le sbaglia quasi mai ste partite.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa quanto costa comprare la partita su sky online e se fosse possibile?



9,90 euro ma non te lo consiglio perche si blocca spesso ti dà errore e devi uscire e rientrare nella pagina, e tutto ciò con adsl


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma sempre le stesse partite? Psg-Chelsea , Shalke-Real....



mi chiedevo la stessa cosa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> anch'io



Mi unisco. Tifo PSG stasera per Ibra e perchè Mou (anche se pagherei per averlo al Milan) non la deve vincere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Chelsea, senza neanche pensarci. Mou quest'anno arriva in finale di Champions.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Febbraio 2015)

sembra abbastanza scontata una vittoria del chelsea, in calo un par di palle


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Forza Ibra.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il psg sembrava in calo anche quando doveva incontrare il barca nel girone e poi ha vinto. In casa, e in champions soprattutto nei match importanti i giocatori si esaltano, e ovviamente loro hanno 2-3 che possono fare la differenza. Non è cosi scontata una vittoria del Chelsea anche se ovviamente partono favoriti: Mourinho ha una squadra cosi forte che non arrivare ALMENO in finale sarebbe imbarazzante.


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2015)

Vediamo se Ibra riesce per una volta a caricarsi i compagni sulle spalle così magari vengono fuori 2 match combattuti.


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Finale come minimo obiettivo mi sembra un po esagerato, ci sono almeno due squadre che sono superiori a loro: Real Madrid e Bayern Monaco. Subito dopo di loro ci metto il Chelsea e il Barcellona e dovrebbero essere queste le semifinaliste.

La mia preferita é (anzi era ) il Borussia, é quella che mi é piú simpatica di tutte.


----------



## Tobi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Per me l'atletico puo dinuovo arrivare in finale


----------



## Renegade (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chelsea, senza neanche pensarci. Mou quest'anno arriva in finale di Champions.



Sottoscrivo col sangue. Il Chelsea quest'anno è una delle finaliste. Si scontrerà in finale con una tra Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid. Ma penso più la prima. Quest'anno il Real è in calo e il Bayern è mostruoso. 

In ogni caso tifo Mourinho e tifo Chelsea. Squadra che, seppur con poca storia, è sicuramente più dignitosa e ha avuto modo di attuare progetti seri, non andando a comprare la gente per mode, marketing e cavolate simili.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

A livello di singoli, il Psg non è affatto inferiore al Chelsea. Anzi, tutt'altro.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

Gol del Chelsea, immeritatissimo.

Le squadre di Mourinho sono incredibili. Soprattutto a livello mentale. 

Mega parata di Courtois e subito dopo gol di Ivanovic.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Finita. Chelsea ai quarti.


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Hahaha Psg che domina e questi al primo tiro gol. Il Mou non si smentisce mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo col sangue. Il Chelsea quest'anno è una delle finaliste. Si scontrerà in finale con una tra Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid. Ma penso più la prima. Quest'anno il Real è in calo e il Bayern è mostruoso.
> 
> In ogni caso tifo Mourinho e tifo Chelsea. Squadra che, seppur con poca storia, è sicuramente più dignitosa e ha avuto modo di attuare progetti seri, non andando a comprare la gente per mode, marketing e cavolate simili.


Il Barça di quel mediocre di Enrique manco lo considero, il Real lo escludo più per motivi statistici che per altro, perché sulla carta potrebbe tranquillamente rivincerla, forse si potrebbe escludere anche per la fame, sicuramente non la stessa dell'anno scorso... in ogni caso il mio dubbio, eterno, sulla prossima vincitrice della Champions resta tra Chelsea e Bayern Monaco e al momento propendo per i Blues. Nel caso Mourinho entrerebbe nella leggenda vincendo la Champions per tre volte ma con tre squadre diverse.


----------



## O Animal (17 Febbraio 2015)

Credo sia il gol più di c.... che abbia visto nella mia vita.. assist in cross di tacco smarcante di CAHILL e colpo di testa indirizzato sul secondo palo che va sul primo di Ivanovic... Se lo riprovassero per 100 anni non gli verrebbe mai più..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol del Chelsea, immeritatissimo.
> 
> Le squadre di Mourinho sono incredibili. *Soprattutto a livello mentale*.
> 
> Mega parata di Courtois e subito dopo gol di Ivanovic.


Di Mourinho si addita sempre la bruttezza del gioco, il catenaccio, il _bus_ come si suol dire ma non è quello che bisogna guardare, bisogna guardare proprio la forza mentale, le squadre di Mourinho hanno una concentrazione e un'abnegazione come probabilmente nessun altra squadra al mondo e la testa viene prima di qualsiasi discorso tecnico-tattico. D'altronde Ibra lo disse, Mourinho è un manipolatore, ti fa fare quello che vuole lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Credo sia il gol più di c.... che abbia visto nella mia vita.. assist in cross di tacco smarcante di CAHILL e colpo di testa indirizzato sul secondo palo che va sul primo di Ivanovic... Se lo riprovassero per 100 anni non gli verrebbe mai più..



curioso il fatto che giocano con 4 giocatori davanti e l'azione del gol la fanno 3 difensori, col tacco di cahill, che è stato bravo ma è molto casuale..


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di Mourinho si addita sempre la bruttezza del gioco, il catenaccio, il _bus_ come si suol dire ma non è quello che bisogna guardare, bisogna guardare proprio la forza mentale, le squadre di Mourinho hanno una concentrazione e un'abnegazione come probabilmente nessun altra squadra al mondo e la testa viene prima di qualsiasi discorso tecnico-tattico. D'altronde Ibra lo disse, Mourinho è un manipolatore, ti fa fare quello che vuole lui.



fare gol a una squadra di mourinho quando giocano cosi è praticamente impossibile..


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ma sto Thiago silva?
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]?


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Thiago silva?
> @Admin?



Mah! Normale...


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Thiago silva?
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]?



meno male che l abbiamo venduto altrimenti chissa quali altre figuracce ci avrebbe fatto fare


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

Cavani!

Gran gol. 1-1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Matador.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2015)

bel gol Cavani


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Certo che sto Chelsea.. è una squadra che NON gioca


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzesco. Che cane Lavezzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Cosa si sono mangiati!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Che bestia Zlata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Giocata pazzesca di Ibra.


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2015)

Finita (cit.)


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Matador.



Matuidi Splè


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sto Lavazza è un cesso.. che lancio aveva fatto Verratti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Matuidi Splè


Non ricordo mie critiche a Matuidi, anzi, è un giocatore che apprezzo tantissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Che schifo sto Chelsea mamma mia.. non stanno facendo nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Fa impressione vedere quei giocatori nel Chelsea che guardano il PSG come gioca, però questo è Mourinho.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Verratti deve sistemare la testa..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Cavani si mangia il 2-1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Che numero Cavani, se avesse avuto il piedino più fino gli avrebbe peso sicuramente il giro la palla.


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ricordo mie critiche a Matuidi, anzi, è un giocatore che apprezzo tantissimo.



No, dicevo solo gran palla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ma che rosa ha il Chelsea??? Fanno paura ma giocano di M


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, dicevo solo gran palla.


Ah ok, perché ormai ci citiamo soltanto per rinfacciarci i giocatori


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sto david luiz è davvero un giocatore ridicolo


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Vabbè Mou ha fatto patti col diavolo


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Psg - Chelsea 1-1 FINALE *


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

Courtois è una bestia. Miglior portiere del mondo.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè Mou ha fatto patti col diavolo



Sempre detto!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Blanc andato a salutare Mourinho il quale sembrava non volerlo ahaha


----------



## Tobi (17 Febbraio 2015)

moufrinho può solo lucidare le scarpe a Guardiola, Ancelotti e Simeone


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2015)

buona partita del psg ma passa Mou


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre detto!



Nein nein nein

Und Von Neur Benji? o/


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> moufrinho può solo lucidare le scarpe a Guardiola, Ancelotti e Simeone



Il mitico guardiola ha pareggiato contro lo il grande Shaktar 0-0 eh


----------



## Tobi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mitico guardiola ha pareggiato contro lo il grande Shaktar 0-0 eh



il mitico guardiola fa sempre giocare la sua squadra a calcio, indipendentemente dall'avversario. Mourinho invece rinuncia a giocare con una rosa da oltre 100 milioni di euro


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2015)

Qualificazione tutta nelle mani di Mourinho,un catenaccio a Stanford Bridge è il suo pane.
Sprecone il PSG,soprattutto Blanc mi sembra un senza palle.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nein nein nein
> 
> Und Von Neur Benji? o/



Manuel è molto più completo,ma tra i pali il belga gli tiene testa


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Thiago silva?
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]?



Non ha sbagliato un pallone


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2015)

Gran partita del PSG, ma un grandissimo Courtois e il solito c..o di Mourinho e del Chelsea fanno capire dove finirà la qualificazione. Courtois tra i pali vale Neuer, che però ha un quid in più. Entrambi sono nettamente i migliori 2 al mondo, senz'ombra di dubbio.
Il migliore in campo per il PSG è stato Marcolino Verratti, che giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ora è tutto nelle mani del Chelsea.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ma con sto Verratti noi in Italia sempre appresso a Pirlo stiamo!??!


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2015)

Come era prevedibile il Chelsea ha già la qualificazione in mano. Mourinho agli ottavi è assolutamente ingiocabile.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Febbraio 2015)

il Chelsea e una squadra molto tattica molto equillibrata cmq non mi sembra questa eliminatoria cosi chiusa, sul PSG solo dico che mi sembra incredibile vedere Lavezzi titolare e Pastore in panca


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Febbraio 2015)

Partita scandalosa del Chelsea.Si sa,Mourinho è un grande tecnico ma sa giocare solo in quel modo e lo fa dannatamente bene.Ha sempre pure fortuna eh.Partitona del PSG,ma ha sprecato troppo.Meritava almeno 2 gol in più,in Champions gli sprechi si pagano.
Se giocheranno cosi anche a Londra se la potranno giocare.

Ibra per favore,vedi di far gol.Porta la tua squadra ai quarti.

Ogni anno spero che si realizzi il sogno: Vedere Zlatan che alza la Champions.
Ma quest'anno con quell'incapace di Blanc,sarà già tanto se vinceranno lo scudetto.


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Febbraio 2015)

Mourinho con i giocatori che ha dovrebbe andare in giro a imporre il suo gioco, invece catenaccia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ma nessuno parla del rigore nettissimo per il PSG nel finale?


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno parla del rigore nettissimo per il PSG nel finale?



Mou ha queste "fortune". Con l'inter ci ha vinto una champions, con questi furti qui e la.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ma una squadra che non riesce a dominare nemmeno il proprio campionato come poteva sperare di eliminare il Chelsea di Mourinho?


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Mourinho con i giocatori che ha dovrebbe andare in giro a imporre il suo gioco, invece catenaccia.



Si ma questo non significa che le squadre di Mourinho non sappiano giocare. 
Non fanno sicuramente un gioco esteticamente gradevole, ma in quanto a schemi Mourinho è un mostro.
A livello mentale penso poi che sia superiore a tutti gli allenatori in circolazione, a pari merito con Simeone.

E quel parassita di Inzaghi che in estate cianciava scemenze sulla mentalità e sulla fame...


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si ma questo non significa che le squadre di Mourinho non sappiano giocare.
> Non fanno sicuramente un gioco esteticamente gradevole, ma in quanto a schemi Mourinho è un mostro.
> A livello mentale penso poi che sia superiore a tutti gli allenatori in circolazione, a pari merito con Simeone.
> 
> E quel parassita di Inzaghi che in estate cianciava scemenze sulla mentalità e sulla fame...



Mica dico che non sanno giocare. Dico solo che ci sono allenatori che vincono giocando a calcio e saranno ricordati sia perchè hanno vinto ma anche per la loro capacità nel giocare un calcio spettacolare...e allenatori, come mourinho, che vincono (neanche sempre...) ma giocano di catenaccio, di rimessa, di fisico. Due modi diversi di far giocare le squadre, semplicemente il primo è quello più difficile e per questo più nobile. Ancelotti, per dirne uno, da le piste a mourinho.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Mourinho con i giocatori che ha dovrebbe andare in giro a imporre il suo gioco, invece catenaccia.



va sul sicuro, se giochi aperto puoi fare il partitone oppure prenderle, cosi il pareggio lo strappa sempre, è furbo..


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va sul sicuro, se giochi aperto puoi fare il partitone oppure prenderle, cosi il pareggio lo strappa sempre, è furbo..



Indubbiamente...ma poi se guardiamo monte ingaggi e spesa per i cartellini nonchè valore tecnico dei suoi giocatori, mi viene un po da vomitare a vedere un catenaccio, da amante del bel calcio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente...ma poi se guardiamo monte ingaggi e spesa per i cartellini nonchè valore tecnico dei suoi giocatori, mi viene un po da vomitare a vedere un catenaccio, da amante del bel calcio.



sono sempre brutte partite quelle delle sue squadre, ma c'è da dire che il suo modo di fare catenaccio non è alla inzaghi per capirci, ha una mentalità importante, sanno quando devono stare dietro e quando devono salire su a far male..tatticamente li prepara in maniera perfetta, certo per uno spettatore neutrale come noi che deve una guardare una partita cosi non è il massimo, viene sacrificato molto il talento..


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono sempre brutte partite quelle delle sue squadre, ma c'è da dire che il suo modo di fare catenaccio non è alla inzaghi per capirci, ha una mentalità importante, sanno quando devono stare dietro e quando devono salire su a far male..tatticamente li prepara in maniera perfetta, certo per uno spettatore neutrale come noi che deve una guardare una partita cosi non è il massimo, viene sacrificato molto il talento..



Vabe ma inzaghi manco è un allenatore


----------

